# Hot buys



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone have those ghg hot buy mallards and if you do what are the pro and cons of them? thanks


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

the hotbuys are pretty cheap in price. they look pretty good, but the deeks are small and the paint chips easily. But most paint on deeks seem to chip and wear fast


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Have had a dozen for around 3 years now, paint is holding up very well only the heads are rubbing off a little bit. For the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

good filler decoys but i wouldn't run all hot buys. They are quite a bit smaller.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

they cost like 2 bucks a peice how can you go wrong?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I run predominately hot buys. My spread has 8 dozen hotbuys and I love them. We landed tons of ducks and geese into them and they just swam around so I dont think they care. Me and my crew shot 186 ducks this year over them. Tough to beat that I'd say.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good decoys, but they dont have necks on them to wrap a weight around. Overall good decoys.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

^
^
^
^
i agree with what he said..i run about 3 doz and love them but i found you have to go with "rig em right" weight set up or get "keel grabbers" and then you wont have any prob with them....your not supposed to wrap the weights around the head anyway on any decoy


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the ones that i have the paint seems to hold up.


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

I have 2 dozen and the only bad thing ive found is that they dont have necks for weights and they are smaller!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I run all mine with GHG line and keel grapper wieghts and they work perfect.


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

wyogoose said:


> I run all mine with GHG line and keel grapper wieghts and they work perfect.


Thats the way to do it to, thats what im going to with all of mine that i have...


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

good decoys, paint holds up, look good, but are really small. and about the short necks. well i wouldnt really do that with any of my decoys. probably one of the worst things to do. Obviously the paint wont hold up with a big chunk of lead around its neck


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

I think they are great. We have a dozen and my friend that we hunt with has a dozen and we do just fine. No paint is chipping and have had them for 2 1/2 seasons. Great decoys especially the price!


----------



## MNgrinder (Apr 1, 2009)

Good decoys for the price but the paint will chip at least a little bit and they are on the small side but like said before they are nice filler decoys


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

only mallards that i use are hot buys and they work like a charm!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

MIgoosekiller said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> your not supposed to wrap the weights around the head anyway on any decoy


You must never hunt with the best duck decoy out of them all G&H!!!!! The paint will never rub off!!!!!!

But i do use the hot buys for extra decoys and you have to rig them right or it is a pain in the ***.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

good decoys, great price, paint is over rated...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive never seen a floater that held ALL its paint. They just get beat on to much.


----------



## fuzznuts (May 27, 2009)

heck, for $23 bucks a dozen, load up. I got 6 dozen. Figure a couple dozen Super Mags and a dozen Hidgeon floaters and I'll be sitting pretty. To much work for half day hunt, have to be full day. Sleep @ midday.


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought a few dozen of these last year, the paint chipped a little but they still look good. they worked weel too.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Gimmicky cheap crap. When the paint chips off bigtime in the first season, good luck getting any customer service out of GHG/Avery, and even better luck getting after market paint to stick on them. I know from experience on both counts...

Don't waste your money... :eyeroll:

Play it smart, save & spend a bit more I get some that will look as good when your kids get them as when you bought them. At this time only two types fit the bill , G&H if you want plastic hollow bodies, or if you don't mind more weight, Herters Model 63 or 72 Burlap Supremes...


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a couple dozen, and the good thing is that after some use they end up looking like early season mallards. I don't know if that was their plan or not, but after the paint fades and chips they look just like sh*t, kinda like the rest of the ducks around.


----------



## dm (Mar 24, 2005)

My paint has faded and chipped off my herters but it has styed on my hot buys


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

dm said:


> My paint has faded and chipped off my herters but it has styed on my hot buys


i have 20 year old herters that look better than my 2yr old hotbuys. I'm not knocking hotbuys because they are what they are....i'm just calling bs on your statement.


----------

